

I Am a Gun Owner. Let’s Talk Gun Control. - nanoman
http://teddziuba.com/post/37961127287/i-am-a-gun-owner-lets-talk-gun-control

======
geon
> My interpretation of the Second Amendment that is that the Constitution
> explicitly grants Americans the right to private gun ownership because it is
> the last line of defense against an oppressive government.

> I believe it is for the government to be afraid of its people, not the other
> way around.

HA!

The government is not afraid of you. If you ever tried to actually use your
weapon against them, you'd be branded a terrorist (justified or not), and
hunted down and killed, or if you are lucky, detained indefinitely.

The logic behind the reasoning in the quote is the same that make people think
they can end an oppressive regime (like Iraq or North Korea) by just walking
in and killing the leader.

You feel powerful with a weapon in your hand, but the world is more complex
than that.

------
tangue
> I believe it is for the government to be afraid of its people, not the other
> way around.

A country where government is afraid of people because of guns is not a
country where you want to live. Trust me. I'm fine with guns, but don't
believe you're doing anything useful.

------
bill_from_tampa
This guy is a part of the problem. The 2nd amendment links the right to keep
and bear arms with the need for a "well regulated militia". Congress and the
courts have never actually enforced this linkage and indeed pretend that it
doesn't exist -- which is the basis of our current problems with gun nuts
insisting that the general population be heavily armed. This guy may never go
nutso and shoot up a classroom (even though his paranoia about the
"govenrment" seems to indicate some degree of mental illness) but some other
deluded soul could use the weapon to kill innocents. As long as gun nuts run
the government we are truly and thoroughly screwed. (just my humble opinion).

~~~
kls
_A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State,
the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed._

I really don't understand why people have such a hard time with this, when it
has been gone over so much. Regulated from the latin origin regula or to
supply. So well regulated is well supplied. So the founding father where
saying that a well supplied militia is necessary to the security of a free
state therefore arms are not to be infringed to guarantee a well supply. It
has nothing to do with regulation, AKA a governed group of militia people, but
people try to contort regulated with regulation all the time to make the
second amendment fit their desires for it to read how they want it to.

------
tzaman
> I need it because I don’t need the government telling me what I don’t need.

So why aren't you using drugs? The government is pretty straightforward on
those too. That's just a crappy excuse.

Apart from that, this post is an overall crap too and you just
(unsuccessfully) try to justify owning a gun by saying 'just in case' and
promoting fear of government, opressors, cops, neighbours, everyone.

I don't own a gun, probably never will, and I forbid my children to play with
toy guns. There's plenty of other things that they can play with in order to
make bonds with their peers, not get afraid of them.

Peace.

~~~
sokoloff
Drugs are not an effective defense against an oppressive government. Guns are.
That's pretty clearly expressed in the article.

~~~
tzaman
government has jets and tanks and whatnot. maybe he should also buy a couple
of those, you know, _just in case_.

~~~
sokoloff
I'm pointing out the false equivalence implied in your "why aren't you using
drugs?" not suggesting that a lone individual can stand up to the full might
of the US Armed Forces. Several million could, especially if the triggering
government issue/event/policy caused defection from within the formal military
ranks over to the ad-hoc militia.

Several million drug users mad at the government won't have nearly the same
effectiveness.

------
pretoriusB
> _I Am a Gun Owner. Let’s Talk Gun Control_

You're the BS result of an arcane societal obsession of one certain Western
country based on an judicially blessed misrepresentation of what their
"founding fathers" had in mind on the issue which even in it's original intent
is obsolete anyway (e.g people being armed in militias to overthrow a possible
repressive government -- a notion that made sense back in the day, but today's
government has 1000 times the resources and most gun owners don't care about
the government anyway).

So, let's not.

